# Brogini boots for everyday riding?



## Magistrea (25 April 2015)

Hi all! 

I have -at last- outgrown my tall synthetic boots and am looking to splash some cash on a replacement leather pair. Everyone says that Ariat is the best brand -and I can certainly see why- but I don't have that much money to spend since I'm only in part time work. I started looking at Brogini boots since they come in a number of sizes and can (essentially) be ordered for my personal measurements. While I was looking I also found a lovely pair of paddock boots, which would be great for the summer. So I would like some opinions on them. 


How well do they wear?
Do they last a long time if well looked after?
What half-chaps would you recommend to go with the paddock boots?
If not these, what would you reccommend based on the prices?
Will the paddock boots be okay for riding?


These are the tall boots. 
http://http://www.brogini.com/Default.aspx?tabid=105&CategoryID=742&catpageindex=3&Level=1&ProductID=144619&language=en-GB 

These are the paddock boots.
http://http://www.brogini.com/Product/401/401-Tivoli-Paddock-Boot


----------



## oldie48 (25 April 2015)

Sorry, neither of your links worked for me. If you want a good alternative to long boots, i'd go for decent jod boots and leather chaps. i found the tredstep giotto boots wore better than the Ariats and I'd try several leather chaps just to see what suits you best. Be warned, however, that leather boots used on a daily basis for mucking out won't wear well. i'd have a pair of cheap rubber boots (Preferably with toe tectors) to muck out, turn out etc and keep the leather boots for riding. Alternatively if you can find £200 ish, the Ariat bromonts are lovely and if looked after will last a long time.


----------



## Magistrea (25 April 2015)

oldie48 said:



			Sorry, neither of your links worked for me. If you want a good alternative to long boots, i'd go for decent jod boots and leather chaps. i found the tredstep giotto boots wore better than the Ariats and I'd try several leather chaps just to see what suits you best. Be warned, however, that leather boots used on a daily basis for mucking out won't wear well. i'd have a pair of cheap rubber boots (Preferably with toe tectors) to muck out, turn out etc and keep the leather boots for riding. Alternatively if you can find £200 ish, the Ariat bromonts are lovely and if looked after will last a long time.
		
Click to expand...

I definitely wont be mucking out in them as I have a pair of wellies for that, so they will only be for riding. I have also tried looking for a pair of Bromonts as they are highly recommended by friends, but sadly can't find a pair in my size. I'm also worried that they will be too long for me as I have quite small legs. 

For reference, the tall boots are Brogini Ostuni and the small ones are the Tivoli Paddock boots.


----------



## BVoyager (27 April 2015)

I've had the paddock boots that I use for everyday riding for a few months, and I love them! They are extremely comfy, and I fall off a lot but they haven't shown any signs of wear at all. The boots are good quality and a very good price!


----------



## Pinkvboots (27 April 2015)

I have the short boots and wear them for riding and mucking out even wore them to Tesco's today, they are really comfortable and have worn well

Hope valley saddlery had them in the sale a while back.


----------

